# Polygon Trid ZZ



## karthur (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.polygonbikes.com/shop/bikes/mountain/dj-bmx/trid-zz/

I haven't seen one in person but this thing has caught my eye and I'm trying not to buy it. I'm looking for a second bike to have fun with and to have a loaner for friends to ride when they come over.

Would this thing be trail rideable with a dropper post on it? Is the seat tube even long enough to put a dropper on?

I've been looking at used dirt jumpers/pump trackers, but it's 1000 or more for a decent full sus one. Should I just spend 500ish on a used hard tail DJ bike....tough to decide.

If you have ideas for something similar I can look for used please let me know.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not sure about a dropper fitting, but it sure looks like a fun play bike...


----------

